# GTX 780 vs R9 290x



## predatorxxx (26. Januar 2014)

GTX 780


VS.


R9 290x


Was ist besser zum zocken und hat das bessere P/L Verhältnis?
  und welche r9 oder gtx würdet ihr mier empfehlen also es giebt ja verschiedene hersteller und versionen?




MfG ptedatorxxx


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (26. Januar 2014)

Du solltest eher die R9 290 OHNE X mit der GTX 780 vergleichen, oder direkt die 780Ti mit der 290X. In beiden Fällen hat AMD aber das bessere P/L Verhältnis. Die 290 non X ist von diesen 4 Karten wiederum die mit dem beten P/L Verhältnis, wobei sie sogar bis zu 10% vor der 780 liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2014)

Die R9 290 ohne X ist schon etwas stärker als die GTX 780 und daher zu empfehlen, da sie auch günstiger ist. Mit nem leisen Lüfter derzeit knapp 400€. 

 Einziger wirklicher "Vorteil" von Nvidia wäre PhysX, was aber nur ganz wenige Games haben. AMD wiederum hat Mantle (direkteres Ansprechen der Grafikkarte durch die Spiele, die das auch unterstützen, und somit noch flüssigeres Gaming), wobei man aber noch nicht weiß, wie viele Games das später unterstützen werden. Battlefield 4 zB bekommt dafür auf jeden Fall ein Update.


----------



## Lunica (27. Januar 2014)

> Was ist besser zum zocken und hat das bessere P/L Verhältnis?



Je nach Titel mal die eine und mal die andere.
Die 780 Super Jetstream und 290X sind auf dem selben Level.
Erst eine stark übertaktete 290X kann sich wieder ein wenig absetzen.
Der Unterschied beträgt  in 1440P je nach Spiel jedoch nur +/- 5 FPS - mehr ist es nicht.

Ich hoffe Maxwell wird mehr Leistung bringen. Die Unterschiede bei aktuellen GPUs sind "marginal".
Wegen paar % mehr Leistung hauen die gleich einen neuen Namen bzw. Karte raus. Das ist total irreführend.

290 & 290X & 780 & 780Ti & Titan - Haben mehr oder minder alle dieselbe Leistung!


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Januar 2014)

Naja, also zwischen den Karten liegen schon zwanzig prozent. Also die 290x im übermode liegt deutlich vor einer 780, eine 290 schlägt die ja schon um 10%


----------



## Lunica (29. Januar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Naja, also zwischen den Karten liegen schon zwanzig prozent.


 
Nie und nimmer.

In 1080P/4xAA/Ultra liegen zwischen einer Referenz 290X und einer Referenz 780 - 6% (sechs Prozent).
Durchschnitt von 15 Spielen ohne Physx die sehr GPU fordernd sind.

Fazit: 780 = 290X

Klar du kannst dir wegen 6% eine 290X kaufen. Ehrlich gesagt wären mir 6% jedoch total Banane und ich würde auf Grund der besseren Features die 780 nehmen.
Vom Preis her sind die Karten etwa gleich teuer.

20% ist ein absolut fiktiver Wert der vielleicht auf ein bestimmtes Spiel zutrifft - Das hat jedoch überhaupt keine Aussagekraft.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Nie und nimmer.
> 
> In 1080P liegen zwischen einer Referenz 290X und einer Referenz 780 - 2% (zwei Prozent).
> Durchschnitt von 15 Spielen ohne Physx die sehr GPU fordernd sind.
> ...



Und hier Ohne X-Faktor: AMD Radeon R9 290 - Hawaii Pro im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 41) - HT4U.net 12 Spiele in DX11, 5 in DX9, also 17 Games. Bei FullHD ist die R9 290 (ohne X!) 8% schneller als die GTX 780, die R9 290X ist 17% schneller im Performnance-Modus.

Ich hab noch keinen Test gesehen, wo die GTX 780 nur 2% von der 290X entfernt ist





> Klar du kannst dir wegen 2% eine 290X kaufen. Ehrlich gesagt wären mir 2% jedoch total Banane und ich würde auf Grund der besseren Features die 780 nehmen.


 JogurthWaldfruechte deutete ja an, dass schon die R9 290 ohne X schneller ist und an sich somit die R9 290X sowieso an sich gar niht interessant ist, sondern die Frage eher lauten müsste: "R9 290 oder GTX 780?"  und nicht  "R9 290*X* oder GTX 780?"   

Ich würde auch die R9 290 nehmen, die GTx 780 ist halt ein gutes Stück teurer und nicht besser. Und welche "bessere Features" hat die GTX 780 denn? PhysX, was nur ganz wenige Games unterstüzen? G-Sync, was erst mal einen neuen Monitor erfordert, und dann noch einen, der einen deutlich Aufpreis zu einem ohne GSync hat - und das, obwohl von AMD auch einer Variante Arbeitet, die ohne einen Aufpreis beim Monitor auskommt? Und selbst wenn die beiden Dinge für einen relevant sind, kann man auf der anderen Seite dann pro AMD wiederum Mantle nennen


----------



## Lunica (29. Januar 2014)

> Ich hab noch keinen Test gesehen, wo die GTX 780 nur 2% von der 290X entfernt ist



Ich habe mich korrigiert auf 6% und die 780 Super Jetstream hat mit deinem Referenzbenchmark inklusive dem Uber - Wert der 290X nichts zu tun.
Die 780 Super Jetstream ist von Haus aus schon um ~10% schneller als eine Referenz 780 (Bei 80 Grad) und somit ergibt sich ein Unterschied von 6% auch im Bezug zum Uber - Wert der 290X.

Fazit: 780 = 290X

Gibt einfach keinen nennenswerten  Leistungsunterschied.



> die GTx 780 ist halt ein gutes Stück teurer



Definitiv nicht.
Die 780  gibt es ab 415€ und die 290X gibt es ab ~440€ und mit anständigen Kühler sogar erst ab ~480€!
Die 780 ist also billiger, 6% langsamer, hat das bessere Feature Set und 3  Top Games im Bundle.

Es spricht absolut nichts gegen die 780.



> und das, obwohl von AMD auch einer Variante Arbeitet, die ohne einen Aufpreis beim Monitor auskommt?



Fakt ist: Nvidia GSYNC gibt es schon - Von AMD sieht man weit und breit nichts und es kann noch Jahre dauern bis etwas vergleichbares von AMD kommt wenn es überhaupt jemals erscheint.
Für Mantle gilt das selbe - Wo sind die Spiele?
Das ist genauso eine Niete wie Physx. Da kommt maximal 1 Spiel pro Jahr.
Haben bald Feb. 2014 und noch nicht mal in BF4 gibt es Mantle. Das ist schon bitter.
Außerdem sind mir bis auf BF4 keine weiteren relevanten Spiele bekannt  die Mantle unterstützen und es fehlen vor allem unabhängige Benchmarks.

Mantle und auch die AMD "GSYNC" Variante sind für mich reine PAPIERTIGER.
Da gibt es nichts handfestes und  stattdessen nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich habe mich korrigiert auf 6% und die 780 Super Jetstream hat mit deinem Referenzbenchmark inklusive dem Uber - Wert der 290X nichts zu tun.
> Die 780 Super Jetstream ist von Haus aus schon um ~10% schneller als eine Referenz 780 und somit ergibt sich ein Unterschied von 6% auch im Bezug zum Uber - Wert der 290X.
> 
> Fazit: 780 = 290X
> ...


 Da musst Du aber erstens dann auch sagen, dass es um eine OC-780 geht. Und selbst dann ist die nicht gleichstark wie ein R9 290X. Denn wie soll die Jetstream GTX 780 die 17% Vorsprung rausholen, die die R9 290X auf eine Referenz 780 hat, wenn die Jetsteam "nur" 10% schneller als die Referenz 780 ist? Das geht mathematisch nicht.

Zudem gibt es auch von der R9 290X übertaktete Versionen, zB die Sapphire Tri-X OC ist auch nochmal ca 5% schneller als eine "normale" R9 290X und kostet ca 500€. Aber die R9 290X empfehl ich ja gar nicht, sondern die R9 290.

Und zwar am besten auch ne OC, und basta.  Die ist sicher nicht langsamer als eine OC-GTX 780, sondern eher sogar immer noch schneller UND günstiger. zB die Sapphire Tri-OC ist auch bei der R9 290 ohne X ca 5-8% schneller als eine normale R9 290, das kommt auf den Vorsprung, die eine normale R9 290 auf die normale GTX 780 hat, da noch drauf. Das holt eine GTX 780-OC, die 10% schneller als eine Referenz 780 ist, nicht auf.


Es spricht da einfach objektiv nichts für die GTX 780 im Vergleich zu einer R9 290. Die GTX 780 Super Jetstream ist teurer und nicht schneller, und selbst wenn sie doch mal 5% schneller wäre, wäre der Aufpreis vergleichweise hoch mit ca 60-70€ mehr.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (29. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich habe mich korrigiert auf 6% und die 780 Super Jetstream hat mit deinem Referenzbenchmark inklusive dem Uber - Wert der 290X nichts zu tun.
> Die 780 Super Jetstream ist von Haus aus schon um ~10% schneller als eine Referenz 780 (Bei 80 Grad) und somit ergibt sich ein Unterschied von 6% auch im Bezug zum Uber - Wert der 290X.
> 
> Fazit: 780 = 290X
> ...



Man kann ja nicht das Referenzdesign der Einen Karte mit dem Custom OC Design der anderen vergleichen. Das verzerrt total. Entweder du vergleichst nur Referenzkarten, oder nur OC Karten. Bei beiden Varianten liegt die 290 ihre 10% vor der 780 und ist dabei günstiger. Die 290x ist nochmal einige % schneller.


----------



## Chemenu (29. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Die 780  gibt es ab 415€ und die 290X gibt es ab ~440€ und mit anständigen Kühler sogar erst ab ~480€!
> Die 780 ist also billiger, 6% langsamer, hat das bessere Feature Set und 3  Top Games im Bundle.


Dass der Vergleich OC Karte <-> Referenzkarte nicht sinnvoll ist wurde ja bereits geschrieben.
Darüber hinaus kostet diese JetStream aktuell min. 427,79 EUR.




> Außerdem sind mir bis auf BF4 keine weiteren relevanten Spiele bekannt  die Mantle unterstützen und es fehlen vor allem unabhängige Benchmarks.


 AMD verspricht 20 Mantle-Spiele in Entwicklung, Starsworm-Benchmark im Januar


----------



## Lunica (2. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht das Referenzdesign der Einen Karte mit dem Custom OC Design der anderen vergleichen. Das verzerrt total. Entweder du vergleichst nur Referenzkarten, oder nur OC Karten. Bei beiden Varianten liegt die 290 ihre 10% vor der 780 und ist dabei günstiger. Die 290x ist nochmal einige % schneller.


 
*Hier ein Referenz-Takt Benchmark wo die 290X sogar mit Mantle nicht wesentlich schneller ist als eine 780 in DX11.*
Also wenn sich selbst die 290X mit Mantle nicht von einer 780 absetzen kann dann ist doch jeglicher sonstiger Vergleich totaler Unfug.
290X = 780 genauso wie es auch auf den meisten Benchmarkseiten anzutreffen ist.

links DX11 - rechts Mantle vs. DX11
http://www7.pic-upload.de/02.02.14/hmf4utkht82o.jpg




> Darüber hinaus kostet diese JetStream aktuell min. 427,79 EUR.



Noch immer billiger als eine 290X außerdem kannst du auch eine 780 von Gigabyte nehmen die ebenfalls mit einem erhöhten Takt ausgeliefert wird.
Es spricht nichts für eine 290X - teurer und selbst mit Mantle nicht wesentlich schneller.



> Es spricht da einfach objektiv nichts für die GTX 780 im Vergleich zu einer R9 290.



Die 290 steht überhaupt nicht zur Debatte weil dann könnte ich das Rad weiter drehen und eine 770 oder 7970 hinterher werfen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> *290X = 780* genauso wie es auch auf den meisten Benchmarkseiten anzutreffen ist.
> links DX11 - rechts Mantle vs. DX11
> http://www7.pic-upload.de/02.02.14/hmf4utkht82o.jpg


 Redest Du jetzt nur von BF4, oder wie? Denn die Tests, die ich gelesen hab, sehen allesamt im Schnitt über mehrere Spiele die R9 290 OHNE X schon VOR der GTX 780, die R9 290X sowieso... 




> Noch immer billiger als eine 290X außerdem kannst du auch eine 780 von Gigabyte nehmen.
> Es spricht nichts für eine 290X - teurer und selbst mit Mantle nicht wesentlich schneller.


  Es geht die ganze darum, dass eine R9 290 *OHNE X* schon gleichschneller / schneller als eine GTX 780 ist und daher der bessere Kauf ist. Es geht nicht um die R9 290X.


----------



## Lunica (2. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es geht die ganze darum, dass eine R9 290 *OHNE X* schon gleichschneller / schneller als eine GTX 780 ist und daher der bessere Kauf ist. Es geht nicht um die R9 290X.


 
Mit welcher Begründung?
Die 290 ist zwar um 40-60€ billiger aber nicht schneller als eine 780.
Die 780 (Referenz) ist ebenfalls billiger aber nicht schneller als eine 290X "Uber".

Dann nimm doch eine 280X/770 ist auch nicht viel langsamer als eine 290 und und und... Das Rad kannst du ewig weiter drehen.

Fakt ist - AMD ist nicht billiger.

Eine vernünftige 290 geht auch erst bei 370€ (eher 380€) los.
Was soll daran bitte günstig/er sein?

Um 430€ bekommst du eine stark übertaktete 780 von PNY die sich auf dem Level einer 290X Uber (480€) befindet.
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2013/11/15/pny-geforce-gtx-780-xlr8-oc-review/1
Noch dazu hat die PNY eine erstklassige Verarbeitung und 3 Jahre Garantie was bei dem Preis eher relevant ist als +/- 1 FPS
.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung?
> Die 290 ist zwar um 40-60€ billiger aber nicht schneller als eine 780.


 Doch, ist sie eben. Ich hab Dir oben nen Link gepostet, in dem mit 17 Spielen getestet wurde und die R9 290 im Schnitt schneller als die GTX 780 ist. 

*Du* erzählst aber immer nur, dass die 780 schneller sei, und postest nun eine Benchmark zu EINEM Spiel.

Selbst wenn Du jetzt nen anderen Test posten würdest mit zB 15 Games, in denen die 780 wirklich schneller ist, wären wir quasi bei nem "Unentschieden", und dann punktet die AMD aber immer noch durch ihren Preis.


----------



## Lunica (3. Februar 2014)

> Doch, ist sie eben. Ich hab Dir oben nen Link gepostet, in dem mit 17 Spielen getestet wurde und die R9 290 im Schnitt schneller als die GTX 780 ist.



Jo weil die 780 da mit stark reduzierten Takt inklusive Temp-Limit läuft (~900 MHz). Schau dir mal den Benchmark der PNY oder Jetstream oder Gigabyte an die mit 1100-1200 MHz laufen.
Oder schau dich nach einem User Benchmark um der das Temp-Limit von 70 Grad auf akzeptable 80-90 Grad hinaufgesetzt hat.
Was kostet denn eine OC 290 die dann mithalten kann? Was ich so sehe mindestens 410€.

Von billiger kann also nicht die Rede sein. Wären gerade mal 20€ die man sich erspart.



> Du erzählst aber immer nur, dass die 780 schneller sei, und postest nun eine Benchmark zu EINEM Spiel.



Nein auf der Seite kannst du vor und zurückblättern da sind mehrere Benchmarks.

Hier sind zwar keine R9 mit dabei aber da siehst du mal den Unterschied zur Referenz 780.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_780_Super_JetStream/7.html
.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Jo weil die 780 da mit stark reduzierten Takt inklusive Temp-Limit läuft (~900 MHz). Schau dir mal den Benchmark der PNY oder Jetstream oder Gigabyte an die mit 1100-1200 MHz laufen.
> Oder schau dich nach einem User Benchmark um der das Temp-Limit von 70 Grad auf akzeptable 80-90 Grad hinaufgesetzt hat.
> Was kostet denn eine OC 290 die dann mithalten kann? Was ich so sehe mindestens 410€.
> 
> ...


 So läuft das aber nicht, dass du da ne OC und vlt sogar noch User-Anpassungen, die nur "Experten" umsetzen werden (die weitaus meisten bauen ne Karte ein, installieren die Treiber - und das war's), als Maßstab nimmst... *wenn* du eine OC 780 nimmst, dann musst Du auch eine OC 290 als Vergleich nehmen. In der Summery deines eigenen Links Palit GTX 780 Super JetStream 3 GB Review | techPowerUp ist die OC 780 im Schnitt ziemlich genau 10% schneller als die normale 780. Die Standard R9 290 ist aber schon ca 8% schneller als eine Standard 780, das heißt die OC 780 ist grad mal ca. 2% schneller als die Standard R9 290. Da aber eine OC R9 290 wiederum in Tests ca 5-7% schneller als die Referenz-290er ist, ist eine OC R9 290 logischerweise schneller als die OC 780. 

Die OC R9 290 gib es ab 380€, derzeit "auf Lager" ab 410€. "Deine" GTX 780 Super Clocked gibt es ab 445€, das sind mehr als nur 20€, und die ist eben sogar noch langsamer als eine OC 290 - wenn man nicht grad Nvidia-Superfan oder PhysX-Freak oder 3D Vision nutzen will, gibt es da rein sachlich einfach keinen vernünftigen Grund, eine GTX 780 zu nehmen. ^^ 

Außer VIELLEICHT für User, die sich dann noch trauen, was an den Temp-Limits usw. zu schrauben, wobei selbst da die Frage ist, ob eine OC 780 die R9 290 OC wirklich so weit übertrifft, dass der Aufpreis es wert ist.


----------



## Lunica (3. Februar 2014)

> Die OC R9 290 gib es ab 380€



Wo bitte?
Aja stimmt - Sind also mittlerweile dann eben 40-50€.
Sah vor kurzer Zeit noch anders aus (01-2014) - Da kostete die OC Giga 290 noch etwa 400€.
Gut ist eine Momentaufnahme - Nvidia wird die Preise auch wieder anpassen so wie das schon immer der Fall war.

Vor paar Wochen lag die OC 290 bei ~400€ und die PNY OC 780 ebenfalls bei ~400€.
Das ist Fakt.

Und in paar Wochen wird es wieder anders aussehen.

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das Nvidia die Preise spätestens nach der BE und   Maxwell Ankündigung für die 770/780/780Ti weiter senken wird. Wurden ja erst vor kurzen schon an AMD angepasst und zwar im November 2013.
Bei der OC Giga R9 ist jedoch kein BF4 dabei nur zur Info und bei der PNY Nvidia bekommst du alle 3 Spiele mitgeliefert.


PS. Ich sehe noch immer keinen Vorteil für die R9 außer man nutzt Mantle in dementsprechenden Spielen. Die Preiskategorie bleibt mehr oder minder dieselbe.
Des weiteren kann man Mantle noch nicht ernst nehmen da die Renderqualität aktuell nicht an die von D3D 11 herankommt dies etliche Tests zu BF4 bestätigen. Da muss man erst mal abwarten ob AMD  noch nachbessert.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (3. Februar 2014)

40-50 Euro sind 10% des gesamten Kaufpreises. Das ist nicht Nichts. Das ist ein klarer Preisvorteil für die AMD Karte. Selbst wenn die 780 einige % schneller sein _sollte_, macht es immer noch Sinn die 290 zu kaufen, weil sie eben deutlich günstiger ist. Für manche mögen 50€ nichts sein, ich finde, dass es genug ist, um den Unterschied "deutlich" zu nennen.


----------



## 62Orka (3. Februar 2014)

Ich werde mir die r9 290 ohne x von sapphiere kaufen . Die ist extrem leise , übertacktet ( damit so schnell wie die r9 290x im "quiet mode")
Und hat power bis zum geht nicht mehr  mit der karte kommst du auf JEDEN fall klar


----------



## Lunica (3. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> 40-50 Euro sind 10% des gesamten Kaufpreises. Das ist nicht Nichts. Das ist ein klarer Preisvorteil für die AMD Karte. Selbst wenn die 780 einige % schneller sein _sollte_, macht es immer noch Sinn die 290 zu kaufen, weil sie eben deutlich günstiger ist. Für manche mögen 50€ nichts sein, ich finde, dass es genug ist, um den Unterschied "deutlich" zu nennen.


 
Ich habe doch geschrieben das es vor paar Wochen noch anders aussah und Nvidia immer die Preise angepasst hat.
In paar Wochen sieht es wieder anders aus.
De facto spart man bei AMD kaum bis gar nichts.


----------



## 62Orka (3. Februar 2014)

Die r9 290 ist einfach besser ! 
Und wenn du die version von sapphiere nimmst ist die karte auch noch leise und übertacktet.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich habe doch geschrieben das es vor paar Wochen noch anders aussah und Nvidia immer die Preise angepasst hat.
> In paar Wochen sieht es wieder anders aus.


 AMD passt die Preise ebenfalls immer wieder mal an, das ist also kein Argument. Und was in zB 5-6 Wochen ist, kann eh niemand sagen - es geht bei Preis-Leistungs-Bewertungen aber logischerweise immer um das "jetzt" und nicht um das in oder vor 6 Wochen  



> De facto spart man bei AMD kaum bis gar nichts.


  Wenn für Dich 30-40€ kaum bis gar nichts sind, dann hast Du da für DICH recht. Aber trotzdem bleibt es dabei, dass die 780 nicht besser als die r9 290, aber ein bisschen teurer ist, und somit bietet die R9 290 nun mal derzeit das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, warum dich da so windest und partout drauf hinauswillst, dass es anders sei oder die 780 die bessere Wahl sei.


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

290 best


----------



## Lunica (7. Februar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> 290 best


 
Mit welcher CPU? Ich würde mir die 290 nicht mal mit Mantle für Battlefield 4 kaufen.

GTX780 @ Win8.1 BF4 Shanghai Multiplayer 64 Spieler
http://pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2014/02/mantle/charts/bf4_mp_cpu_geforce_dx.png

290X (Mantle) @ Win8.1 BF4 Shanghai Multiplayer 64 Spieler
http://pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2014/02/mantle/charts/bf4_mp_cpu_radeon_mantle.png

---
 Testy wykonaliśmy na mapie Oblężenie Szanghaju w trybie gry 64-osobowej.
bedeutet laut Google Übersetzer:
Tests done on a map of Shanghai Siege game mode 64-man.
---



> Aber trotzdem bleibt es dabei, dass die 780 nicht besser als die r9 290



Ist mit einer potenteren CPU sogar besser als die 290X (Mantle) in BF4.
Also wenn die 780 sogar die 290/X in einem AMD Spiel mit eigener AMD API schlägt dann... ja dann sind deine Aussagen doch sehr unglaubwürdig.

Die GTX780 GHz ist da ganz klarer Preis/Leistungssieger.

Hier noch die unterirdische D3D Leistung der 290X im AMD Spiel BF4 unter Win8.1.
http://pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2014/02/mantle/charts/bf4_mp_cpu_radeon_dx.png

So wie es aussieht wird AMD zukünftig die explizite API (Mantle) dringend benötigen um mit Nvidia mithalten zu können.
Ist ja schon ein Grund mehr sich gegen die 290/X zu Entscheiden wenn 99,99% der Spiele gar kein Mantle unterstützen.



> warum dich da so windest und partout drauf hinauswillst, dass es anders sei oder die 780 die bessere Wahl sei.



Weil die 290/X auf keiner einzigen Seiten mit einem ernstzunehmenden Benchmark vorne liegt.
Die Spiele in denen das so ist kannst du an einem Finger abzählen. In den meisten liegt die GTX780 vorne.

Und auf Grund von Mantle sollte man sowieso einen großen Bogen um AMD machen.  Eine extra API die auf der stärksten hauseigenen Karte langsamer ist als eine billigere Konkurrenzkarte unter D3D? Peinlich.

Hier übrigens noch der gravierende Windows 8.1 Unterschied zu Windows 7 explizit im Beispiel Nvidia & Battlefield 4.

http://pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2013/10/bf4/charts/bf4_windows_m.png

Drei Messmethoden. Ingame, Fraps und FCAT. 

Per Google Übersetzer kann man den Artikel lesen.
http://pclab.pl/art55953.html

.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. Februar 2014)

ES gibt da was, was du nicht zu verstehen scheinst, wenn man zwei Karten vergleichen will.
Folgende Bedingungen müssen gegeben sein.

1.: beide Karten im Referenzdesign
2.: große Bandbreite an unterschiedlichen Spielen

Dann kann man zwei Karten miteinander vergleichen. Du bringtst aber immer nur Beispiele für ein Spiel. Zum Beispiel BF4 unter Windows 8.1. Weniger repräsentativ geht's ja kaum.

Schau mal diesen Benchmark an: AMD Radeon R9 290 Review > R9 290 vs. GTX 780: Fight! - TechSpot

Da werden 290, 290x und 780 verglichen. Und in den meisten, nicht allen, aber in den allermeisten liegt die 290 ohne x vor der 780. Und dann recht deutlich, mit 10%. Wenn die GTX mal vorne liegt, ist das im messbaren, aber nicht merkbaren Bereich, also 1-5 fps. 
Daher kann man sagen, dass die 290 im schnitt schneller ist, als die 780.

Du kannst natürlich sagen, dass in bestimmten Spielen mit bestimmten Voraussetzungen die 780 eine 290 schlägt. Aber daraus abzuleiten, dass diese generell besser ist, ist schlichtweg falsch. 

Mantle ist recht neu, und dafür haben schon viele spiele zugesagt, das zu nutzen. Was bietet nvidia da? Nicht viel. Physix bieten ebenfalls nur wenige Spiele an, und mit Performance Vorteilen hat das ja eh nichts zu tun. Also erstmal abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Mit welcher CPU? Ich würde mir die 290 nicht mal mit Mantle für Battlefield 4 kaufen.


 Du weißt, dass Du hier nicht in einem BF4-Forum bist? Es geht doch gar nicht nur um BF4 - und dass bei im Schnitt ca geichstarken Karten bei einem Spiel mal die AMD, bei einem anderen mal die Nvidia vorne ist, das ist immer so - du kannst durch Selektion auch zB 3-4 Games suchen, bei denen NUR die AMD vorne ist, oder durch 3-4 andere Games Nvidia als "besser" dastehen lassen.



> Die GTX780 GHz ist da ganz klarer Preis/Leistungssieger.


 Wenn du ausschließlich BF4 spielst, mag das vlt sein, ansonsten ist diese Einschätzung aber massiver Käse ohne jeglichen Beweis.




> Hier noch die unterirdische D3D Leistung der 290X im AMD Spiel BF4 unter Win8.1.
> http://pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2014/02/mantle/charts/bf4_mp_cpu_radeon_dx.png


 Weißt Du denn da ganz sicher, dass die Seite verlässlich ist und dass die getestete Szene und Einstellungen EXAKT mit denen übereinstimmen, mit denen die Nvidia getestet wurde? Und alles Treiber usw. auf dem neuesten Stand waren? Handelte es sich hier schon wieder um OC-GTX780 vs. Referenz R9 290 ?




> Weil die 290/X auf keiner einzigen Seiten mit einem ernstzunehmenden Benchmark vorne liegt.
> 
> Die Spiele in denen das so ist kannst du an einem Finger abzählen. In den meisten liegt die GTX780 vorne.


 Höh bist Du blind? Ich hab Dir doch einen ausführlichen Test einer großen Seite gepostet mit mehr als 15 Games, die getestet wurden - was erzählst Du da für einen Käse? ^^ 



> Und auf Grund von Mantle sollte man sowieso einen großen Bogen um AMD machen. Eine extra API die auf der stärksten hauseigenen Karte langsamer ist als eine billigere Konkurrenzkarte unter D3D? Peinlich.


 Mantle, BF4 und die Treiber sind ja noch nicht optimiert, und zudem MUSS man das ja nicht nutzen... 

Fakt ist, dass Du händeringend nach den paar Benches suchst, bei denen die GTX 780 vorne liegst und die vielen ignorierst, bei denen die AMD R9 290 vorne liegt oder gleichauf ist.



Sorry, aber das Thema ist wohl hiermit für mich beendet, jetzt ist mir eindeutig klar, dass Du nicht neutral auf die Sache blickst, sondern scheinbar klarer Nvidia-Fanboy bist.


----------



## Lunica (8. Februar 2014)

> Folgende Bedingungen müssen gegeben sein.
> 
> 1.: beide Karten im Referenzdesign
> 2.: große Bandbreite an unterschiedlichen Spielen



Theoretisch schon, aber ich schaue nur   auf Spielebenchmarks die wirklich sehr GPU lastig sind.
Wie die AMD in einem veralteten Dirt abschneidet in dem man sowieso schon 200 FPS bekommt ist ja komplett Banane.
 Mit Benchmarks von Spielen in denen sich   jede 0815 GPU langweilt brauchst du gar nicht kommen.
Und Anno? Ich bitte dich. Das kann man selbst mit 30 FPS spielen.

Crysis , Battlefield, Metro, Black Flag, Witcher, eventuell noch Tomb Raider - Das sind Hausnummern und nicht so ein popeliges "Bioshock oder Dirt".

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_review_benchmarks,25.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_review_benchmarks,23.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_review_benchmarks,24.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_review_benchmarks,20.html

Wohl gemerkt die Referenz 780 ... Die OC PNY XLR8 um 430€ legt da noch mal gute 10-15% drauf und liegt damit vor einer Titan. Sicherlich gibt es auch OC Varianten der R9-290 aber unter 400€ bekommst du keine ordentliche Custom R9-290!
Die 290 günstiger? hahaha .. 30€ ... schneller, nicht wirklich.
Da nehme ich lieber die 3 Jahre Garantie von PNY und das Spielebundle von Nvidia   neben dem besseren Feature-Set mit.
Alleine  Soft-Sync (Funkt im Gegensatz zu AMD in jedem Spiel) würde bei mir den 30€ Aufpreis schon relativieren.
Soft-Sync funktioniert bei AMD im Moment zum Beispiel   nicht mit BF4.
AMD hat es bis heute (LOL!) auch noch nicht geschafft Soft-Sync GLOBAL zu forcieren.
Da steck ich Nvidia lieber 30€ extra in die Tasche für den einwandfreien Support für Dinge die wirklich wichtig sind. 

Peinlich ist die Tatsache aber schon das eine 290X in Battlefield 4 trotz Mantle sich einer 780 geschlagen geben muss sofern man mind. einen i5 oder FX8 hat und Win8.1 verwendet.
Battlefield4 ist immerhin ein von AMD subventioniertes Spiel.

Aber testet mal schön weiter in Spielen wo bald eine iGP @ 60 FPS läuft.



> Weißt Du denn da ganz sicher, dass die Seite verlässlich ist und dass die getestete Szene und Einstellungen EXAKT mit denen übereinstimmen, mit denen die Nvidia getestet wurde?



Anhand des Textes ja (Google Übersetzer) und der Benchmark ist auf mehreren Seiten bislang der ausführlichste zum Thema Mantle.

Die ganzen Win7 Benchmarks sind komplett für die Tonne; Nvidia empfiehlt ausdrücklich Win8 für Battlefield 4 und Dice selbst ebenfalls.



> Wenn du ausschließlich BF4 spielst, mag das vlt sein, ansonsten ist diese Einschätzung aber massiver Käse ohne jeglichen Beweis.



Du redest ja die ganze Zeit von einem P/L Sieger nicht ich.
Bei 400€ kann man aber definitiv nicht von einem P/L Sieger sprechen.
Was kommt als nächstes? Karte A ist um 5 Cent billiger als Karte B und deswegen der P/L Sieger?
Lächerlich wirklich lächerlich.

Aber der Myhtos "AMD ist billiger" lebt eben weiter... 
30€  bei einer 400€ GPU - Peanuts und komplett irrelevant.

Genauso wie bei den AMD CPUs - Da spart man bei einem kompletten PC nicht mal 50€. 
 Seit dem Desktop-Xeon ja noch nicht mal 30€.

Dann gibt es auch noch so schlaue Leute die bei der CPU sparen und dafür fürs Mainboard 100€ extra ausgeben (Fast ohne Mehrwert).
Oder die einen FX6xxx aufwendig und teuer unter Wasser setzen.

Das sind alles Milchmädchenrechnungen.
De facto spart man bei AMD fast überhaupt nichts; weder bei GPUs noch CPUs.

.


----------



## 62Orka (9. Februar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Mit welcher CPU? Ich würde mir die 290 nicht mal mit Mantle für Battlefield 4 kaufen.
> 
> GTX780 @ Win8.1 BF4 Shanghai Multiplayer 64 Spieler
> http://pclab.pl/zdjecia/artykuly/chaostheory/2014/02/mantle/charts/bf4_mp_cpu_geforce_dx.png
> ...


 
Ich würde den xeon e3 1230 v3 nehmen , der hat ne vergleichbare Leistung wie  ein i7


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

Mach _du_ dich bitte nicht lächerlich  
Also wenn man deinen Benchmarks glauben schenkt, ist die 290 bei hitman, tomb Raider, Metro schonmal schneller, und das auch teilweise recht deutlich. Außerdem, hast du mal das Fazit deiner _*eigenen*_ Quelle gelesen? da steht eindeutig, dass die 290 in allen Spielen gleich schnell oder schneller ist und gleichzeitig ein gutes Stück günstiger. Das *Gegenteil* von dem, was du die ganze Zeit behauptest.

Und gleichzeitig sagen sie noch, dass die 780 in Vergleich zu anderen Tests besser abschneidet, weil sie den "besseren" Treiber genutzt haben, das ist also das absolute Maximum einer 780 Referenz.

Und nicht übertreiben, wenn die 780 407,99 und die 290 399,85 kosten würde, würden wir nicht von einem Preis Leistungs Vorteil sprechen.


----------



## Lunica (10. Februar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> Ich würde den xeon e3 1230 v3 nehmen , der hat ne vergleichbare Leistung wie  ein i7


 
Jep; sofern das Board den unterstützt.

Hier übrigens die Placebo Mantle API.
Deckt sich mit den Benchmarks aus Polen.
Battlefield 4: DirectX 11 versus DirectX 11.1 versus Mantle
780GHz dürfte etwa an die Leistung einer 780Ti (Referenz) herankommen.

Hätte nicht gedacht das Mantle so schlecht wird.
Windows 8.1 kommt mit +/- 5% an dieselbe Leistung heran.



> Und nicht übertreiben, wenn die 780 407,99 und die 290 399,85 kosten würde, würden wir nicht von einem Preis Leistungs Vorteil sprechen.



780
http://geizhals.de/?cat=gra16_512&a...f=094852A8-9278-11E3-AF96-03D5CE0D1D31&sort=p

290
http://geizhals.de/?cat=gra16_512&asd=on&asuch=r9-290

Ich sehe noch immer keinen Vorteil.
Die erste vernünftige 290 geht bei 370€ los.
Und die im Test "bessere" TriX kostet 390€-400€.

Macht bei AMD 400€ (inkl. BF4) und bei Nvidia (MSI 780GHz) inkl. Black Flag 424€.

Für dich Erbsenzähler sind das also ein Preisvorteil von 24€ bei einer ~400€ Karte.
ECHT WAHNSINN!

Nur nebenbei hat die Giga 290 und Asus 290 Probleme mit der Taktrate. Wird zu heiß.
Bleibt unterm Strich nur die TriX über jene ganz gut sein soll und die kostet 400€ mit Spiel.

Also dein Preisvorteil ist so gering das es ganz einfach NICHT ausschlaggebend ist.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, wir drehen uns im Kreis. Wie gesagt, wenn du die Karte auf BF4 und Mantle festnageln willst, mach das. Aber ich schreib mir nicht die Finger wund, um zehnmal die gleichen Sachen zu erklären.

Nur zum Schluss: Selbst wenn beide Karten gleich gut wären (was sie nicht sind, bitte erkenne es an, lies deine eigene Quelle richtig durch. Und ignoriere den Verweis auf diese nicht), dann wäre es immer noch schlauer, die günstigere zu nehmen. Auch wenn es nur 10€ sind. 
25€ sind immerhin 6,25%. Schlägst du auch aus, wenn du das bei der Bank kriegst, ne? 

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das ist in meinen Augen eine vernünftige Karte, 370€.
Natürlich geht es teurer, aber man nimmt ja die günstigste, die vernünftig ist. Ich würde auch keine 280X für 320€ kaufen oder damit vergleichen, nur weil es die gibt.
gtx 780 in PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die _günstigste!_ 780 beginnt bei 415 Euro. Das sind dann rund 45 Euro, was schon mehr als 10% entspricht.

Und jetzt aus


----------



## Boehh (27. Februar 2014)

*nVidia oder AMD*

Ein Benchmark zeigt nur die Leistung der jeweiligen Grafikkarten. Es gibt für mich jedoch einige Faktoren die mich bisher seit mehren Jahren immer bewegt hat eine nVidia zu kaufen. Dazu muss man wissen, dass ich bei einem IT Geschäft in der Garantieabwicklung arbeite und etliche Grafikkarte in die Hände bekomme.

1. AMD Grafikkarten haben im durchschnitt 40% mehr ausfälle/defekte Grafikkarten wie nVidia
2. nVidia Grafikkarten sind sehr oft viel besser verarbeitet als AMD Grafikkarten
3. AMD Grafikkarten haben zur Zeit zwar ein paar % mehr Leistung wie vergleichbare nVidia Grafikkarten dennoch haben AMD Grafikkarten immer wieder kurzzeitige Einbrüche der FPS. Eine nVidia Grafikkarte läuft hingegen stabiler.
4. Die Ausstattung( Zubehör wie Adapter und kostenlose Spiele) ist bei nVidia Grafikkarten im Durchschnitt auch besser. 
5. Der Preisunterschied ist wirklich stark abhängig zu welchem Zeitpunkt man einen Vergleich macht. 

Wenn man sich Entscheiden müsste zwischen einem Peugeot mit 200 PS für 20000 Euro und einem Mercedes mit 180 PS für 22000 Euro würde ich mich auch trotz dem höheren Preis und bisschen weniger Leistung für den Mercedes entscheiden. Mir ist die Ausstattung und die Qualität der Produkte nun mal wichtiger als bissel mehr Leistung. Deswegen werde ich mich für eine nVidia Grafikkarte entscheiden aber dies ist meine Meinung und schlussendlich muss jeder selber wissen was er in seinen Rechner verbaut.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2014)

Boehh schrieb:


> 1. AMD Grafikkarten haben im durchschnitt 40% mehr ausfälle/defekte Grafikkarten wie nVidia


 40% mehr pro 1000 verkauften Karten der jeweiligen Sorte, oder werden evlt auch mehr AMD verkauft, daher auch mehr Reklamationen? Zudem gibt es bei beiden Herstellern immer Mal Phasen, in denen es Probleme gibt - ich erinnere mich an eine Zeit, in der einige Nvidia-Mittelklassekarten mit massiven Hitzeproblemen zu kämpfen hatten. Oder in letzter zeit rel. oft mit Treiberproblemen. AMD wiederum hatte eine Weile Probleme mit der 7870-Serie, vor allem wenn Hersteller eigene BIOS-Versionen aufspielten




> 2. nVidia Grafikkarten sind sehr oft viel besser verarbeitet als AMD Grafikkarten


 wie kann das sein? Die kommen doch von den gleichen Herstellern? ^^ Zumindest bei den Karten mit Custom-Kühler müsste die Qualität doch vom Hersteller (Asus, Sapphire usw.) abhängen ^^ 




> 4. Die Ausstattung( Zubehör wie Adapter und kostenlose Spiele) ist bei nVidia Grafikkarten im Durchschnitt auch besser.


 Zu den Spielen: da hast Du eine seltsame Wahrnehmung, denn AMD hatte in den letzten ca 12-18 Monaten mehrere "Never Settle"-Aktionen mit 2 und mehr aktuellen Spielen dabei - da konnte Nvidia bei weitem nicht mithalten. Derzeit ist bei Nividia oft das neue Assassin's Creed dabei, bei einigen AMDs dafür Battlefield 4. Zudem spielt es doch keine Rolle, was die IM DURCHSCHNITT an Games dabei haben, wichtig ist, was es zu dem Zeitpunkt gibt, zu dem man kaufen will.  

und wegen dem anderen Zubehör: wenn überhaupt, dann braucht man Stromadapter, und die sind auch bei etlichen AMDs dabei. Zudem müsste auch DAS vom KARTEN - und nicht vom CHIP-Hersteller anhängen also von Asus, MSI; Gigabyte usw und nicht von AMD oder Nvidia.




> 5. Der Preisunterschied ist wirklich stark abhängig zu welchem Zeitpunkt man einen Vergleich macht.


 ich mache seit Jahren hier Kaufberatung, und Nvidia ist bei ansonsten gleicher Leistung schon lange nicht mehr günstiger gewesen als AMD, ab und an ist der Preis ca gleich wie jetzt bei der GTX 770 und AMD R9 280X.




> . Mir ist die Ausstattung und die Qualität der Produkte nun mal wichtiger als bissel mehr Leistung. Deswegen werde ich mich für eine nVidia Grafikkarte entscheiden aber dies ist meine Meinung und schlussendlich muss jeder selber wissen was er in seinen Rechner verbaut.


 Darfst Du gerne machen, man muss sich halt selber überlegen, was einem wichtiger ist und an was man "glaubt" wie zB angeblich höhere Qualität


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (5. März 2014)

Bin jetzt bei der GTX 780 gelandet. Der Grund ist jetzt weniger die Leistungsdiskussion (die ist selbst in BF4 auf Ultra irrelevant), sondern wegen der Erfahrung diverser Mitspieler mit ihren Rxx und Mantle. Regelmäßig fliegt einer vom Server, BF4.exe funktioniert nicht mehr, Schwarzer Bildschirm, etc. etc. 
Mit meiner alten GTX 670 hatte ich seit Jahresanfang nur noch sehr selten Spielabstürze. Die neue GTX 780 zeigt auch keine Probleme.
Obwohl ich das Konzept von Mantle interessant finde und die R290x Preislich vorne liegt, ist mir eine stabile Spieleplattform doch lieber. 
Wenn die 780 ihr Lebensende erreicht hat, schau ich mir dann nochmal die aktuelle Entwicklung von AMD an.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (5. März 2014)

Du meinst die 290 non x oder? Die mit x ist nochmal deutlich stärker, aber such teurer.
Bist du sicher, dass die abstürze mit der amd Grafikkarte zu tun haben?


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (5. März 2014)

Wir haben ein bunt gemischtes Trüppchen mit allen möglichen HW Konfigurationen. Probleme mit BF4 treten gehäuft bei den Spielern mit AMD Graka und Mantle auf. Von den alten 7x bis zu der 290x. 
Bei denjenigen mit GTX treten weniger Probleme auf und da hauptsächlich bei Spielern mit Win 8.1.
Die wenigsten Probleme gibt es derzeit mit Win7 64 und einer GTX 6xx - 7xx. 


Ob 290 mit x oder ohne, es gibt ja auch die 780 im Titan Modus.  Ich habe nur die "kleine" 780 für knapp 400€ geholt. Für BF4 reicht die aus.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Mantle ist halt noch in der Anfangsphase, da muss AMD *und* der Spielentwickler dran arbeiten. Als PhysX neu war, lief auch nicht alles glatt. Aber kann man Mantle nicht einfach auch NICHT nutzen?


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (5. März 2014)

Was fragst du mich das. Ich höre ja nur das Fluchen im TS wenn BF4 mal wieder abgeschmiert ist. Mich interessiert nur das BF4 sauber läuft und da war Nvidia letztendlich dann die Qual der Wahl. Preislich war die R290 und die GTX 780 in etwa gleich mit 400€.
Die Technik von Mantle finde ich ja faszinierend und hoffentlich bricht es mal das DX Monopol. Trotzdem warte ich erstmal die Lebensdauer der 780 ab. Dann, in ein paar Jahren, wird die Sache neu bewertet.

Ich bastel ja immer noch gern an meinem PC herum, aber nach Feierabend soll es einfach nur noch laufen. Noch macht die Nvidia für mich den geringsten Ärger.


----------

